# What do you think are the top 10 greatest WRs?



## jokeryumyum (Apr 15, 2012)

what you think 'greatest WR top 10'??

ex ) Yu Jeongmin(유정민) 3x3 avg 11.76 (2007)
Feliks Zemdegs 5x5 avg first sub-1 (2011)


----------



## Pro94 (Apr 15, 2012)

Not in order, maybe i will order later:

Feliks Zemdegs 3x3 single 5.66 (2011)
Erik Akkersdijk 3x3 single 7.08 (2008)
JeongMin Yu (유정민) 3x3 avg. 11.76 (2007)
Mats Valk 4x4 single 26.77 (2012)
Feliks Zemdegs 5x5 avg. 59.94 (2011)
Bálint Bodor Megaminx avg. 56.62 (2010)
Bereczki Brúnó Pyraminx single 1.61 (2012)
Yuxuan Wang (王宇轩) Magic avg. 0.76 (2011)
Mátyás Kuti Master Magic avg. 1.72 (2008)
Zane Carney Multi BLD 23/25 57:48 (2011)


----------



## JianhanC (Apr 15, 2012)

My favourite by far is Bálint Bodor's Megaminx 57.94 single. Followed by that is maybe:
- Marcell's BLD WR
-Fazzle's 59.94 5x5 avg 
-Fazzle's 6x6 mo3 WR 
-Michal's 7x7 3:22WR
-Ville's 5BLD sub-10 WR

and all of Bálint's WRs.


----------



## AbstractAlg (Apr 15, 2012)

Marcell Endrey :: 3BLD :: 28.80 (2012)
Daniel Shepard :: 5BLD :: 7:05.68 (2012)
Zane Carney :: 23/25 :: 57:48 (2011)
Feliks Zemdegs :: 3x3 :: 5.66 (2011)
Mats Valk :: 4x4 :: 26.77 (2012)
Erik Akkersdijk :: 3x3 :: 7.08 (2007)
Daniel Shepard :: 4BLD :: 3:17 (2012)


----------



## rowehessler (Apr 15, 2012)

In order
1) erik 3x3 7.08
2) mats 26.77
3) the 2x2 three way tie of .96. The record itself was dumb though.
4) feliks 3x3 average 9.21
5) yumu 16.90 oh average
6) Yu nakajima 5x5 54.86
7) Marcell 28.xx bld
8) Dan Dzoan 17.90 oh
9) bob 1.28 magic with crotch itch
10) feliks 6.77, the record that ruined my self esteem


----------



## cityzach (Apr 15, 2012)

Not in order.

Ernie Pulchny Master Magic Single: 1.68 (2011)
Ernie PUlchny Master Magic Average: 1.75 (2011)
Yuxuan Wand Magic Single: 0.69 (2011)
Yuxuan Wang Magic Average: 0.76 (2011)
Mats Valk 4x4 Single: 26.77 (2012)
Rowe Hessler 2x2 Single: 0.96 (2010)
Yu Nakajima 5x5 Single: 54.86 (2012)


----------



## Dacuba (Apr 15, 2012)

Feliks' 6.77 is my favorite 3x3 Solve, so it is my favorite WR. The 7.03 before is epic too because it has beaten the legendary 7.08. I like how it hasn't that much clicks on youtube despite it was one of the most important moments in speedcubing.




rowehessler said:


> In order
> 10) feliks 6.77, the record that ruined my self esteem



I really felt sorry for you the whole day


----------



## brandbest1 (Apr 15, 2012)

cityzach said:


> Not in order.
> 
> *Ernie Pulchny Master Magic Single: 1.68 (2011)
> Ernie PUlchny Master Magic Average: 1.75 (2011)*
> ...


 
Lol favoritism Zach.

Marcell Endrey's 5x5 BLD: 7:59.16


----------



## ilikecubing (Apr 15, 2012)

1.Feliks Zemdegs 3x3 single 7.03(2010)
2.Feliks Zemdegs 3x3 average 7.64(2011)
3.Jimmy Coll FMC 22 moves(2009)
4.Zane Carney 3x3 MutiBLD 23/25 in 57:48(2011)
5.Mats Valk 4x4 single 26.77(2012)
6.Marcell Endrey 3x3 BLD 28.80(2012)
7.Rowe Hessler 2x2 average 2.45(2009)
8.Feliks Zemdegs 5x5 average 57.94(2012)
9.Piotr Michał Padlewski's sq1 single 9.93(2010)
10.Michał Pleskowicz OH average 13.57(2011)


----------



## Rubiksfreak (Apr 15, 2012)

I dont get why you said "what do you think" the numbers speak for themselves, theres no thinking.


----------



## RNewms27 (Apr 15, 2012)

Rubiksfreak said:


> I dont get why you said "what do you think" the numbers speak for themselves, theres no thinking.


 
So you're saying the 2x2 single is best because it's the fastest?


----------



## cityzach (Apr 15, 2012)

brandbest1 said:


> Lol favoritism Zach.
> 
> Marcell Endrey's 5x5 BLD: 7:59.16


 
Brandon everyone is going to favor the world record in there best event haha.


----------



## insane569 (Apr 15, 2012)

All the BLD WRs.


----------



## Mikel (Apr 15, 2012)

2x2 Christian Kaserer .69 (2011)


----------



## JackJ (Apr 15, 2012)

Thibaut Jacquinot's 9.86. First ever sub 10! 
Feliks 9.21 average
Dan Cohen's 1:13.36 5x5 average


----------



## 5BLD (Apr 15, 2012)

Minh Thai's first corners firsty WR. Not sure of others, so many are so good. Maybe Anssi's feet... or one of the multibld ones...


----------



## Forte (Apr 15, 2012)

Haiyan's WRs wtf'd me when they were happening


----------



## JonnyWhoopes (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't be bothered to think of more, but

1) Minh Thai
2) 7.08
3) 7.03


----------



## Dene (Apr 15, 2012)

I compiled a list of what I think are the 15 most significant WRs to date. I narrowed it down to a top 10 (a clear bias towards my preferred events), but the other 5 get Honorary Mention  . Running commentary is provided on why I chose these records.

1: Erik 3x3 single 7.08 (2008) duh
2: Fazzles 3x3 average 9.21 (2010) duh
3: Fazzles 5x5 average 59.94 (2011) sub1 average is more significant than sub1 single
4: Fazzles 3x3 single 5.66 (2010) the skip we were all waiting for
5: Fazzles 3x3 single 7.03 (2010) finally took down Erik's record
6: Fazzles 5x5 single 59.27 (2011) refer #3
7: Marcell Endrey BLD 28.80 (2012) achieved the elusive sub30
8: Mats Valk 4x4 single 26.77 (2012) a massive barrier smashing, but the significance of this record is not yet known so it comes further down the list
9: Dan Cohen 5x5 average 1:16.75 (2009) this was a long overdue record for Dan, and significantly smashed the previous record, also I WAS THERE <3 UPenn
10: Fazzles OH average 14.76 (2010) once again faz did what no one else could, and brought the OH avg WR down to a number much close to what it should be, at the same time ending the reign of Yumu

Honorary Mentions:
Dan Dzoan OH single 17.90 (2007) this was a pretty significant record at the time, but mainly it's in here for sentimental purposes, as it was one of the first videos I ever saw on youtube when I started cubing, and it got me into OH
David Woner clock single 7.08 (2009) finally took down Kuti, also <3 Woner
Spef 5BLD 9:48.58 (2011) stackmatted finally!
Fazzles 4BLD 3:37.80 (2011) pummeled the previous record, and again brought the record down closer to what it should be
Fazzles 6x6 single 1:56.96 (2011) sub2 <3


----------



## Owen (Apr 16, 2012)

Gungz.


----------



## DAcuber (Jul 19, 2013)

top 5 
5. chris olsen 2x2 2.02
4. feliks 8.52 average
3. feliks 7.03
2. feliks 6.24 
1. feliks 5.66 the smoothest solve ive ever seen most of his solves have pauses or lockups but this one seems perfect and it is full step


----------



## chrissyD (Jul 19, 2013)

Feliks 5x5 56.22 at Worlds 2011. Best round of anything ever


----------



## Noahaha (Jul 19, 2013)

1. Marcel's first sub-30 3BLD
2. 5.66
3. 7.08
4. Ville's 5BLD
5. Maskow!!!
6. First sub-10 single
7. First sub-30 4x4 average
8. Zalew's 23.80 3BLD
9. Zane's 23/25
10. The sq-1 average that hasn't been broken in forever

I know this is biased towards recent BLD accomplishments, but whatever.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 19, 2013)

*10 - Marcell Endrey 5BLD* - 6:44.77 _(April 2012)_
*9 - Zane Carney MBLD* - 23/25, 57:48 _(November 2011)_
*8 - Oscar Roth Andersen Pyraminx* - 2.96 average _(March 2013)_
*7 - Simon Westlund Megaminx* - 42.28 single _(April 2011)_
*6 - Sebastian Weyer 4x4* - 29.17 average _(December 2012)_
*5 - Feliks Zemdegs 2x2* - 2.12 average _(November 2010)_
*4 - Marcell Endrey 3BLD* - 28.80 _(February 2012)_
*3 - Mats Valk 4x4* - 26.77 single _(April 2012)_
*2 - Erik Akkersdjik 3x3* - 7.08 single _(July 2008)_
*1 - Feliks Zemdegs 3x3* - 5.66 single _(June 2011)_


----------



## PokemonEggs (Jul 19, 2013)

Im surprised few people mentioned Sebastian Weyer's current 4x4 WR avg.


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2013)

DuffyEdge said:


> *3 - Mats Valk 4x4* - 26.77 average _(April 2012)_


Single, not average.

I haven't been cubing for long enough to know about past WRs, so I can't really make a list of 10. But if I had to, these would be on my list:
Feliks Zemdegs 3x3 5.66 single
Sebastian Weyer 4x4 29.17 average
Oscar Roth Andersen Pyra 2.96 average
Marcell Endrey 3BLD 28.80 single
And some more of the BLD ones.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jul 19, 2013)

Since the bump nobody has mentioned 5.55. Interesting.


----------



## DuffyEdge (Jul 19, 2013)

TDM said:


> Single, not average.



Fixed, 26.77 would be an _incredible_ average


----------



## ben1996123 (Jul 19, 2013)

7.08 is best wr


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 19, 2013)

I know it's not current anymore, but I found Feliks's 5.66 truly inspirational (as, I believe, a lot of people do).

I also liked his 2x2 ao5 and 4x4 single (the previous, thirty-something, one) quite fun to watch.

Martin's "4.41" single was absolutely LOL (considering that there's no actual solving going on).


----------



## TDM (Jul 19, 2013)

cube-o-holic said:


> Since the bump nobody has mentioned 5.55. Interesting.


Possibly because it was an OLL skip. It's a very fast time, but I wouldn't say it was one of the 'greatest' world records.


----------



## MarcelP (Jul 19, 2013)

Feliks's 5.66 is my all time favorite. I must have watched the video at least 100 times. It's the reason I got interested in speedcubing.


----------



## mark49152 (Jul 19, 2013)

MarcelP said:


> Feliks's 5.66 is my all time favorite. I must have watched the video at least 100 times. It's the reason I got interested in speedcubing.


This! I saw that video one evening and went out the next day to buy a cube. Even though I live in a city I couldn't find one anywhere and had to drive to a town 20 miles away to get one. Now I'm an addict...


----------



## YddEd (Jul 20, 2013)

Simon Westlund 42.28 is my favourite atm 
All megaminx WRs actually.


----------



## Spaxxy (Jul 20, 2013)

I lol'd at Christian Kaserer's 0.69 second 2x2 single.


----------



## Patrick M (Jul 21, 2013)

Originally i became inspired by old wr by erik akkersdijk (spelling? Sorry for the butchering of name). I cant remember when but im guessing this was 2009-10


----------



## Owen (Jul 21, 2013)

Owen said:


> Gungz.



Why did I even bother making this comment?


----------



## parsa (Jul 21, 2013)

Tomoaki Okayoma's 20 Moves solve.nice FMC wr.:tu


----------



## SMS Majidi (Jul 21, 2013)

feliks 5.66
feliks 51.09
feliks 25.34
lin chen 2.41.63 (7*7)


----------



## tx789 (Jul 21, 2013)

Erik's 7.08 
Feliks' 7.03 and his first sub 1 average on 5x5
that's about the only really big records of the past that come to mind first



EDIT: li chen's 7x7 wr


----------



## makan cube (Jul 21, 2013)

maskow:mbld 31/41 52:09
feliks:5.66
tomoaki okayoma:20 moves solve nice fmc wr


----------



## Iggy (Jul 21, 2013)

Feliks' 5.66
Mats' 5.55
Okayama's 20-move FMC WR
Chris Olson's 2.08 2x2 average
Marcin Zalewski's 23.80 3BLD
Mats' 26.77 4x4 single
Sebastian Weyer's 29.17 4x4 average
Odder's 2.96 Pyra average
Balint's 47.82 Mega average
Maskow's 35/41

There are probably more, but these are the ones I really like. Not sure which order to put them in.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Jul 21, 2013)

Sebastian's 26.44 4x4 is unbelievable. idk if it was a higher move count but he just seemed to turn faster than faz's current. Also the lookahead on the edges was insane in that solve.


----------



## speedcuber50 (Jul 21, 2013)

Spaxxy said:


> I lol'd at Christian Kaserer's 0.69 second 2x2 single.


Yeah, I saw it too. It was super-fast, but when I saw him put his hands on the timer to stop it, I thought it hadn't started properly and he was going back to start it again. If you blink you miss it.


----------



## Forte (Jul 21, 2013)

Forte said:


> Haiyan's WRs wtf'd me when they were happening



loooool I was just about to make this comment again
Seriously that was crazy though :O


----------



## Cubenovice (Jul 21, 2013)

Feliks smashing the 4BLD WR was quite the surprise


----------

